# BOXlNG DAY BLOW OUT EXTENDED ALL CORALS $30, MORE DEALS INSlDE READ ON



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*
BOXING DAY SALES EXTENDED UNTIL DECEMBER 31

HOURS ARE:

SATURDAY 10am till 5pm 
SUNDAY 11am till 4pm
MONDAY TO FRIDAY 11am till 8pm

SALTWATER SPECIALS.............*

*
ALL CORALS IN STOCK $30 plus tax REG. CORAL PRICES $40 TO $75

ALL FISH UPTO 50% OFF

EXMPLE MARINE FISH SPECIALS,

OCELLARIS CLOWN FISH $7.50 plus tax REG. $15. each

ALL DAMSELS $2.50 plus tax REG. $5 each

MANY MANY MORE IN STORE SPECIALS ON ALL MARINE FISH.

ALL AQUARIUM SUPPLIES 25% OFF EVERYTHING

MANY MORE IN STORE SPECIALS.

FRESHWATER FISH UP TO 50% OFF

AQUARIUM PLANTS 25% OFF.

ALL AQUARIUM SUPPLIES 25% OFF.*


----------

